# potty training



## mummysarah (Dec 12, 2012)

hi everyone,
I'm new to the site,I am looking for a bit of advice. I'm trying to potty train my 3 year old, she was diagnosed at a year and a half. Her control is quite good. But I am having lots of trouble with her training. She can be stubborn and she doesnt seem bothered at all when she has an accident. She is starting in nursery in the new year and i would like to have it sorted by then. 
How has everyone else found training their kids with diabetes? 
Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi mummysarah, welcome to the forum  I'm afraid I know absolutely nothing about potty training, but hopefully some of the lovely parents on here will be along with some helpful suggestions  

What insulin regime is she on, and how are her levels generally?


----------



## mummysarah (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks for the reply,
she is levermir and novorapid, her BG are usually good(usually under 10),however as you can imagine she does have the odd highs and lows,but as a  stubborn 3 year old, Hannah does not like being told what to do. I should add that i have tried doing a reward chart but she doesnt seem that interested in that either.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Sarah,
            welcome to the forum.
Does your little one like musical tunes? If so what about a musical potty?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure it will help exactly but a T1 parent wrote a very funny Blog about potty training

http://www.diabetes-support.org.uk/diabetes_blogs/?p=725

And I remember going round my neighbours house one day when she was TT her second son.  She was wiping her eyes and I did a double take as she let me in the back door.   Then realised she was laughing fit to bust.  She managed to tell me Stuart said he needed to go, she said OK sit on your potty then and before she could get to him he'd sat down and peed.  Into his potty, great! first time ever without a battle.

But without pulling his bottoms down first ......


----------



## mummysarah (Dec 12, 2012)

thanks thats a good idea. To be honest I dont think she feels the need to go yet. I might put it off for another couple of weeks while my husband will be hear too. I have an older daughter too and I feel like I'm constantly either cleaning up accidents,getting snacks or meals ready or cleaning away toys.


----------



## mummysarah (Dec 12, 2012)

oh and checking blood and doing injections too of course


----------



## Mark T (Dec 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Sarah 

My little boy isn't diabetic, but I suspect that it's not a completely different process of potty training.

There is always the chance that she isn't quite ready yet.  Children do have difficultly recognising when they need to go and the first sign they are ready is when they can identify they need to go before they go (not 30s after).  Expect accidents for a good 6-9 months after this stage (especially if they are ill, or get engrossed in something).

A comfy potty is a must, and preferably one that the child themselves has picked out.

We did the reading of a fun potty book to encourage the idea, plus treats for compliance - stickers, chocolates, etc (but then they do say that the way to a males mind is through his stomach...).

Nursery probably won't be too bothered about her still being in nappies and might even try to help a bit.

We did do the "sit on the potty every hour on the hour" during daytime too.  Although someone was very unhappy with that strategy.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi - having experience of an older daughter without D first and then potty training my youngest there was no difference, the D didn't come into it apart from practicalities of managing the pump cannula which we always had on her buttocks. 

If your little one can go a few hours without a wet nappy and have a nap and stay dry then that is a sign of bladder control.

Your daughter just might not be properly ready, why not have a break and try again. You must be feeling the pressure with nursery but I'm sure because of Human Rights Act now etc that they can't enforce that they are toilet trained on starting. Seeing the other kids using the loo may be good incentive as well for her when she does start.


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 13, 2012)

Hiya  In our house it's me that's the diabetic, but for what it's worth nursery have been great with potty training. My younger daughter is nearly 3 & basically not interested in actually doing anything on the pot, still stealthily poohs & keeps it quiet, eek! I'd go with your instinct of relaxing & waiting for back-up - we're going to give it some more focus over Christmas (not doing the family rounds this year, it's a good excuse!). Try not to stress, it sounds like you've got a lot to deal with without putting extra pressure on yourself.  xxxx


----------

